# The least manliest army???



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Kay, so i saw a poll on the manliest army, so who do you think is the least? 

edit: i didn't include SOB because they are not men....


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Space Marines, because it's not possible for a woman to be one. The manliest of armies are equal-opportunity. :biggrin:


----------



## aja10000 (Jan 27, 2010)

I said Orks because Orks are neither man or woman.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Dark eldar. The men are definetly in touch with their femine sides. Talking bondage, S&M, leather, whips, and slavery.


----------



## Badspanna (Aug 6, 2009)

Tau close combat is a slap fight with yells of "NOT IN THE FACE NOT IN THE FACE"


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

SHarrington said:


> Talking bondage, S&M, leather, whips, and slavery.


That's your view on a 'feminine' side XD


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

I chose the Tau Empire, because real men need to learn how to take a slap without getting their armour crushed.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Wouldn't that include the Imperial Guard, too?

We also compensate our lack of manliness with lots of men, plentiful large-support-weapons-that-aren't-compensating-for-our-'short'-comings, and our midlife career crisis tanks.

Don't even start talking about Basilisk crews...


----------



## demdaemonprince (Feb 17, 2010)

*Least manly army poll*



SHarrington said:


> Dark eldar. The men are definetly in touch with their femine sides. Talking bondage, S&M, leather, whips, and slavery.


true, but whose doing tying up, the men or women?:scratchhead:unish:


----------



## KnejaTurch (Feb 17, 2010)

Eldar. their like super-clowns and emperor knows _those_ arent men


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Daemons, neither man, woman, human or alien, but a piece of the imagination of 4 unruly mates who got on the the piss to much one weekend and doomed everything with their 'images'


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

eldar or tau... both a bit... 'laa de daa' if you ask me.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

eldar because theyre not very ferocius are they they appear in silent veichles and slit peeps throughts not very brave is it .


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

I say the Orks, for the Orks are not Human, and not men, dey iz da BOYZ! WAAAAGH!!


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Tau. No cool names, no swords, "Anime" style battle suits (we all know anime is girls only these days) and a sissy "Can't we all just get along" attitude. 

Orks is by far da manliest cuz we sing "ERE WE GO! ERE WE GO! ERE WE GO!" and den eddbutt stuff!

Eldar on the other hand are kinda manly. Especially when they sing "We're MEN, we're men in tights! TIGHT tights. We Roam around the webway looking for fights!"


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

i read in the fluff that howling banshees are mostly women

then i wondered why the hell they used the term mostly


----------



## Radagast (Feb 19, 2010)

I voted Tyranid, they are only here to feed.

But i would say the marines.

Real men were Mongols, and those guys are not even far away of beeing close to thru men. 

Then Orcs are the mostly manliest, pillaging, burning warmonging, they would probably be rapist to, if they werent fungus..


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Im going with Tau. DE and Eldar may seem sissy, space elves and all, but with beings like the Avatar of Khain, Phoenix Lords, Eldrad, Yriel, and those Damn Jet bike Warlocks, Wraithlords, Scoirpions, Dark Reapers, even the damn Banshess kill Termies, or Archons, Talos, Wyches, Mandrakes, the basic freaking warrior...... any one who walks up and stabs a terminator while being more frail than a human says BALLS!!!

Tau on the other hand slap fight like sissies arguing over clothing lines. Pathetic.


----------



## Thousandth Son (Jan 28, 2010)

Tau, most certainly.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

I reckon the Necrons as they're robots so no concepts of male and female there for me


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Definately Tau, for sure:grin:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Tau. Railgun=compensation.


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

> Dark eldar. The men are definetly in touch with their femine sides. Talking bondage, S&M, leather, whips, and slavery.
> Reply With Quote


hahaha!! that's wright, but i wouldn't say that in front of them!!!!

i would vote for ordo hereticus. these guys burn unarmed women as witches, not manly...and there army is the SOB...again not manly


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Necrons. These guys are the antithesis of gender-specificity. They are not manly. They are not womanly. They are death.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, lot of Tau votes, but their whole philosophy is kind of wimpy; can't we all just get along...:cray:


----------

